# Recommend me a CO2 diffuser



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

I like the inline ones. I havent tried the inline atomizer, i use the one that i believe is called a boyu inline diffuser. The atomic diffusers put out a super nice mist but depending on brand it seems to be hit or miss with some. Then there is also the reactor route if you are a bit of a DIYer and dont want co2 bubbles around your tank.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I have and use the inline atomizer and LOVE it. It can create a bit of a 7-up effect in your tank at high bubble counts but yeah, definitely gets the job done! You can SEE the bubbles going all over the tank, as opposed to the intank ones that you usually have to get creative with to get all the co2 dispersed properly. I went with up!aqua's version of the atomic inline atomizer myself, but GLA also makes one as well. you won't be dissapointed


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

I love my inline knock off from [Ebay Link Removed] I set my bbs low in order to not gas my shrimp and when do this you don't even notcie the bubbles in the tank because they are so fine


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

OK, looks like i'll try an inline one and get ready to cut my canister hose. Are they usually going to the outflow or the intake hoses?

edit: nvm, I looked it up and I think it's the outflow. shrimplab also makes one. They all look like the same product to me.


----------



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

Most use the outflow so it won't get gunked up as it would on the intake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Generally on the outflow. But I'd recommend building your own 2" PVC reactor over a diffuser. You'll probably have 100% diffusion, so no bubbles in the tank, which means no wasted CO2.

I don't have any experience with inline diffusers, but I like the Bazooka/Atomic/Atomizer diffusers a lot. Much finer bubbles than your basic glass/ceramic diffuser.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Outflow...If you uses the inflow you run into the problem flowmsp stated along with the added risk that tiny bubbles may build up over time in the canister which lead to medium size bubbles which may then get put in the tank and gas the fish.


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

With these inline diffusers, when the CO2 shuts off at night, does the water from the outflow flow up the CO2 tubing up until the point of the check valve?


----------



## labgeek (May 16, 2011)

Can someone recommend a specific inline diffuser for a eheim 2213 (cost as a priority)? Or a good how to build thread for a DIY?

How much noise do inlines make? 

My glass/ceramic classic diffuser looks like it has a minor defect on the ceramic and it allows some bigger bubbles to go through in that spot. It also sometimes makes a chirping noise that im not thrilled with.


----------



## pupdawg (Mar 31, 2011)

VeeSe said:


> With these inline diffusers, when the CO2 shuts off at night, does the water from the outflow flow up the CO2 tubing up until the point of the check valve?


My GLA atomic inline doesn't but I'm sure it could as the cavity does contain water (that seeps through the diffuser material).

However if you have a "good" check valve it won't allow water to pass and as soon as the line pressures up when the Co2 clicks on it'll clear the line of water so no harm done.


----------



## pupdawg (Mar 31, 2011)

labgeek said:


> Can someone recommend a specific inline diffuser for a eheim 2213 (cost as a priority)? Or a good how to build thread for a DIY?
> 
> How much noise do inlines make?
> 
> My glass/ceramic classic diffuser looks like it has a minor defect on the ceramic and it allows some bigger bubbles to go through in that spot. It also sometimes makes a chirping noise that im not thrilled with.


I can only recommend what I use and that is the GLA inline atomic diffusers. Orlando is a sponser on this site also. My inline diffuser makes no noise as far as I can tell. I know what noise you're talking about with the disk type diffusers and I can't hear that out of the inline. 

One of the big pro's for me as to using an inline is getting as much equipment out of the tankk as possible especially in a smaller tank. The diffusion rate of those "atomic" diffusers are far better than most disk type diffusers IMO. If your drop checker is green with a disk type diffuser then chances are it'll be yellow with the atomic diffusers given same bubble rate. 

The eheim 2213 has a 12mm/16mm outlet hose size I think (12mm ID/16mm OD) so you would use something like this:
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/atomic-inline-diffuser-12.html

Also make sure your line pressure has at least 25-30 PSI and do not use silicone hose, you need pressure rated Co2 tubing which can be bought on that site also.


----------



## labgeek (May 16, 2011)

pupdawg said:


> I can only recommend what I use and that is the GLA inline atomic diffusers. Orlando is a sponser on this site also. My inline diffuser makes no noise as far as I can tell. I know what noise you're talking about with the disk type diffusers and I can't hear that out of the inline.
> 
> One of the big pro's for me as to using an inline is getting as much equipment out of the tankk as possible especially in a smaller tank. The diffusion rate of those "atomic" diffusers are far better than most disk type diffusers IMO. If your drop checker is green with a disk type diffuser then chances are it'll be yellow with the atomic diffusers given same bubble rate.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I need to get a drop checker and a bubble counter as well. The bubble counter that I got with my regulator kit is complete garbage. Was leaking everywhere.

The second gauge on my regulator is about 30psi. Would I just open the needle valve wide open?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

If this is your first regulator, use teflon tape, or pipe dope, on all the connections. If the bubble counter comes with a tiny rubber washer on the top end, underneath the compression nut, put that on the bottom end, where there's likely a little "shelf" for it, so it gets squeezed between the needle valve and bubble counter. All other places in the bubble counter should have rubber washers between the glass/plastic and brass/plastic. Just make sure everything is tightened. The compression fitting at the top doesn't need a washer because the tubing gets squeezed over the little rim.

You may have issues with the inline diffuser if your regulator maxes out at 30psi. Again, I'm going to recommend making your own $25 2" PVC reactor.


----------



## sailnut (Nov 26, 2010)

labgeek said:


> Can someone recommend a specific inline diffuser for a eheim 2213 (cost as a priority)? Or a good how to build thread for a DIY?
> .


I had nothing but bad luck with the 2313 and inline diffusers. CO2 bubbles would build up in the canister and grossly reduce the flow. I had to burp the thing every hour or so during the day when the co2 was running. I was using the filter on a 20 gallon high.

I replaced the Eheim with a Hagen 205 which eliminated the bubble problem and gave me a much higher flow rate. The mechanical filtering seems about the same. The in-tank exit nozzle produces better circulation then the Ehiem spray bar and the noise is only slightly higher.

In my usage the Hagen is superior to the Ehiem in all respects


----------



## pupdawg (Mar 31, 2011)

sailnut said:


> I had nothing but bad luck with the 2313 and inline diffusers. CO2 bubbles would build up in the canister and grossly reduce the flow. I had to burp the thing every hour or so during the day when the co2 was running. I was using the filter on a 20 gallon high.
> 
> I replaced the Eheim with a Hagen 205 which eliminated the bubble problem and gave me a much higher flow rate. The mechanical filtering seems about the same. The in-tank exit nozzle produces better circulation then the Ehiem spray bar and the noise is only slightly higher.
> 
> In my usage the Hagen is superior to the Ehiem in all respects


If the 2213 needed to be "burped" then maybe it wasn't primed properly to begin with? I have inline diffusers on a 2211, 2232, and a 2217 and never had a problem with Co2 bubbles in the canister. You had the inline diffuser on the outlet correct?


----------



## sailnut (Nov 26, 2010)

The problem went away at night when the co2 was off. The filter was dead silent. I had the Atomic in both the inlet and outlet tubes and there was always the need to burp the thing.

I had a lot of filter floss in the media basket and perhaps that slowed the flow rate to the point that the excess co2 accumulated. 

The fact remains that the Fluval does not gave this problem and I have even more floss in it.


----------



## pupdawg (Mar 31, 2011)

One of the main reasons I stopped using filter floss (unless I'm trying to clear the water of detritus) as a regular filter media is because it clogs very quickly. 

In the case of the Eheim filters the design places the impeller assembly at the top of the canister and if flow is restricted air will accumulate causing it to make the "grrrrr...grrrr" sound every time an air bubble gets chopped up by the impeller. If you had removed the filter floss it probably would've run fine. 

But it's not because of the filter or the inline diffuser.


----------



## sailnut (Nov 26, 2010)

It seemed to me that somehow the CO2 bubbles from the diffuser were working their way (backwards) into the canister. I do not believe that the problem arose from CO2 bubbles in the tank making their way through the foam pre filter.

The fact is that the Hagen/Fluval is not affected by the identical setup.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I'd agree with Kevmo911 if you see bubbles it is not very efficient and some type of ractor would be better and save gas. Look here for DIY reactor http://www.rexgrigg.com/diy-reactor.htm and if you have $110 I think this is the best one availible http://www.aquariumplants.com/CarbonDoser_EXT5000_External_Reactor_5000_p/ext5000.htm


----------



## sailnut (Nov 26, 2010)

I see 4 right angle fittings on that device. I would think they would play havoc with the flow volume!

The Atomiic/GLA which I am using are straight through devices. Attached to the Fluval exit line and when properly lit I can sometimes see a very LIGHT fog at the exit of the return nozzle. Apparently when distributed through the tank it dissolves or escapes via the water/air interface.

Aside from my dislike for the ribbed tubing I find little to dislike in this device particularly because I was able to purchase it for less the $90 delivered


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

I've did a DIY reactor and it works perfectly. If you are like me and prefer clear water to the 7-up effect, think about doing a reactor! Very easy to make and it also keeps gear out of your tank. I see no reduction in flow with my Eheim 2236.


----------



## sailnut (Nov 26, 2010)

The problem with a reactor is that I have no where to place it. The CO2 equipment and canister is next to the tank (its on a metal draw equipped) storage cabinet in my large kitchen. The Rexx reactor is about 16" high which is equal to the height of the tank. Obviously it won't work. To bad!


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

sailnut said:


> I see 4 right angle fittings on that device. I would think they would play havoc with the flow volume!


I agree, every right angle will slow flow. On my DIY reactor, I have two 90 degree turns, but they're both 2" PVC curved turns so as to minimize slowdown. None of the tubing or fittings include sharp turns. A reactor itself will unfortunately add 1 to 2' (depending on reactor style) of climb for the water, which will slow down flow, but in my happy little world it's a worthwhile sacrifice


----------

